# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > حرفه ای: بدست آوردن طول - مساحت - محیط و حجم 6 شکل هندسی با کلیک بر روی شکل

## karem2074

با سلام
دوستان من میخوام 6 شکل از اشکال هندسی رو در فرم قرار بدم.طوری که رو هر کدوم کلیک کردم طول - مساحت - محیط و حجم اون شکل رو برام در یک Text1 بصورت حروف چاپ کنه.دوستان ممنون میشم در این رابطه کمکم کنید.

----------


## sr2m72

> با سلام
> دوستان من میخوام 6 شکل از اشکال هندسی رو در فرم قرار بدم.طوری که رو هر کدوم کلیک کردم طول - مساحت - محیط و حجم اون شکل رو برام در یک Text1 بصورت حروف چاپ کنه.دوستان ممنون میشم در این رابطه کمکم کنید.


سلام دوست عزيز
چه اشكالي هستند؟

----------


## karem2074

> سلام دوست عزيز
> چه اشكالي هستند؟


هر چی باشه.مثلا بیضی ,مستطیل ، مثلث ,منحنی ,مربع و دایره

----------


## karem2074

کسی نبود کمک کنه؟

----------


## sr2m72

> کسی نبود کمک کنه؟


اگه فرمول اي محاسبه مساحت - محیط و حجم رو بلد باشين، نوشتن برنامش كاري نداره.
من رياضيم ضعيفه.

----------


## karem2074

> اگه فرمول اي محاسبه مساحت - محیط و حجم رو بلد باشين، نوشتن برنامش كاري نداره.
> من رياضيم ضعيفه.


خوب پس من چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟ به این انجمن پناه آوردم که میگن ریاضیم ضعیفه.ماله من از شما بدتره که اومدم اینجا کمک میخوام.لطفا کمکم کنید!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sr2m72

من دوتا از اشكال(ساده) رو واست درست كردم.(ضمينه كردم) خودت ميتوني طبق اين ها بقيه رو درست كني.
از فرمول هاي محاسبه اشكال هم، اينها رو گير آوردم:


مساحت و محیط اشکال هندسی 

   1) مساحت مـــربع = یـــک ضلع × خـــودش               
                  محیــط مـــربــــع = یک ضلع × 4 



   2) مساحت مسـتطیـــــــل = طـول × عـرض         
                         محیط مستطیل = ( طول + عرض) × 2


   3) مساحت مثلث = ( قاعده × ارتــــــفاع ) ÷ 2          
                        محیط مثلث = مجموع سه ضلع


   4) مساحت مثلث متساوی الاضلاع = ( قاعده × ارتفاع ) ÷ 2         
               محیط مثلث متساوی الاضلاع = یک ضلع × 3


   5) مساحت مثلث متساوی الساقین = ( قاعده × ارتفاع ) ÷ 2          
                محیط مثلث متساوی الساقین= مجموع سه ضلع


   6) مساحت مثلث قائم الزاویه =  ( قاعده × ارتفاع ) ÷ 2             
                   محیط مثلث قائم الزاویه =  مجموع سه ضلع


   7) مساحت ذوزنقه = ( قاعده بزرگ + قاعده کوچک ) × نصف ارتفاع             
                             محیط ذوزنقه = مجموع چهار ضلع


   8) مساحت لوزی = ( قطر بزرگ × قطر کوچک ) ÷ 2                         
                 محیط لوزی = یک ضلع × 4


   9) مساحت متوازی الاضلاع =  قاعده × ارتفاع        
              محیط متوازی الاضلاع =  مجموع دو ضلع متوالی × 2


   10) مساحت دایره = عدد پی ( 14/3 ) × شعاع × شعاع            
             محیط دایره =  عدد پی ( 14/3 ) × قطر 

      11) مساحت کره = 4 × 14/3  × شعاع به توان دو       
 حجم کره = چهار سوم × 14/3 ×  شعاع به توان سه

 12) مساحت بیضی = (نصف قطر بزرگ × نصف قطر کوچک ) × 14/3       

13 ) محیط چند ضلعی منتظم = یک ضلع × تعداد اضلاعش 
  
  14 ) حجم مکعب مستطیل = طـول × عـرض × ارتفاع            
   حجم مکعب مربع = قاعده × ارتفاع ( طول یال×مساحت یک وجه) 
 
 15 ) حجم هرم = مساحت قاعده ی هرم × ارتفاع هرم× یک سوم  

   16) مساحت جانبی استوانه = محیط قاعده × ارتفاع 
     حجم استوانه = مساحت قاعده × ارتفاع
 سطح کل استوانه = سطح دو قاعده  + مساحت جانبی   ( مساحت مجموع دو قاعده + ارتفاع × پیرامون قاعده )
   
17) مساحت جانبی منشور = مجموع مساحت سطوح جانبی     
 مساحت کلی منشور = مجموع مساحت دو قاعده + مجموع مساحت سطوح جانبی 

 18) حجم مخروط =  مساحت قاعده × یک سوم  × ارتفاع


hendese.zip

----------


## mr-adler

> با سلام
> دوستان من میخوام 6 شکل از اشکال هندسی رو در فرم قرار بدم.طوری که رو هر  کدوم کلیک کردم طول - مساحت - محیط و حجم اون شکل رو برام در یک Text1  بصورت حروف چاپ کنه.دوستان ممنون میشم در این رابطه کمکم کنید.


چطور میخوای قرار بدی با line یا با shape????

----------


## karem2074

> چطور میخوای قرار بدی با line یا با shape????



با shape میخوام قرار بدم.

----------


## karem2074

دوستان تورو خدا کمکم کنید.خیلی لازمش دارم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sr2m72

> دوستان تورو خدا کمکم کنید.خیلی لازمش دارم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


دوست گرامي،‌ شما اصلا پست 7# رو نگاه كردي؟
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1401488

----------


## karem2074

> دوست گرامي،‌ شما اصلا پست 7# رو نگاه كردي؟
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1401488


خوب دوست من.من اگه بلد بودم و ریاضیم قوی بود خودم می ساختم و به کسی هم احتیاج نداشتم.

----------


## IamOverlord

> خوب دوست من.من اگه بلد بودم و ریاضیم قوی بود خودم می ساختم و به کسی هم احتیاج نداشتم.


خوب قسمت ریاضیش که گفته شد.

----------


## sr2m72

> خوب دوست من.من اگه بلد بودم و ریاضیم قوی بود خودم می ساختم و به کسی هم احتیاج نداشتم.


فرمول هاي رياضيش رو كه گفتم.
طبق اون برنامه نمونه اي كه توي پست 7# ضمينه كردم ميتونيد بقيشو بنويسيد.
موفق باشيد.

----------


## karem2074

> فرمول هاي رياضيش رو كه گفتم.
> طبق اون برنامه نمونه اي كه توي پست 7# ضمينه كردم ميتونيد بقيشو بنويسيد.
> موفق باشيد.


دوست گرامی اگه یک کم مرتب بود خوب میشد.
من *محیط ,حجم ,مساحت* 6 اشکال هندسی  *مربع ,مستطیل ,بیضی ,دایره ,مثلث ,مثلث متساوی الساقین* رو میخوام.لطفا فرمول ریاضی مورد نظر برای این اشکال رو برام قرار بدید تا خودم پروژه رو تکمیل کنم.
با تشکر

----------


## sr2m72

> دوست گرامی اگه یک کم مرتب بود خوب میشد.
> من *محیط ,حجم ,مساحت* 6 اشکال هندسی  *مربع ,مستطیل ,بیضی ,دایره ,مثلث ,مثلث متساوی الساقین* رو میخوام.لطفا فرمول ریاضی مورد نظر برای این اشکال رو برام قرار بدید تا خودم پروژه رو تکمیل کنم.
> با تشکر


مساحت مـــربع =       یـــک ضلع × خـــودش               
محیــط مـــربــــع =   یک ضلع × 4 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
مساحت مسـتطیـــــــل =طـول × عـرض 
        محیط مستطیل =          ( طول + عرض) × 2
------------------------------------------------------------------------
مساحت بیضی =          (نصف قطر بزرگ × نصف قطر کوچک ) × 14/3
------------------------------------------------------------------------
مساحت دایره =         عدد پی ( 14/3 ) × شعاع × شعاع            
محیط دایره =           عدد پی ( 14/3 ) × قطر(شعاع * 2)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
مساحت مثلث =          ( قاعده × ارتــــــفاع ) ÷ 2          
محیط مثلث =             مجموع سه ضلع
------------------------------------------------------------------------
مساحت مثلث متساوی الساقین = ( قاعده × ارتفاع ) ÷ 2         
محیط مثلث متساوی الساقین=     مجموع سه ضلع
------------------------------------------------------------------------

اين اشكال حجم ندارن.
نصيحت دوستانه: محيط بيضي رو بيخيال شو.

----------


## IamOverlord

دوستمون راست می گن، محیط بیضی رو از فکر فرمول مستقیمش بیا بیرون، فقط می تونی تقریبی حساب کنی و از سری های نامتناهی کمک بگیری : Wikipedia

----------


## karem2074

پروژه رو مجبور شدم خودم انجام بدم.از کمک همگی ممنونم اما چیزی بدست نیاوردم و فقط خودم دنبالش رفتم.بازم ممنونم.

----------


## IamOverlord

نکنه شما می خواستی پروژه رو حاضر و آماده تقدیم کنیم؟!

----------

